# Hebrews 10:26-29



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 15, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:26-29 (New American Standard Bible)*



> *Christ or Judgment*
> 26For if we go on (A)sinning willfully after receiving (B)the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins,
> 27but a terrifying expectation of (C)judgment and (D)THE FURY OF A FIRE WHICH WILL CONSUME THE ADVERSARIES.
> 
> ...



How do you take this pericope?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 15, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> *Hebrews 10:26-29 (New American Standard Bible)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It refers to those who professed faith in the crucified Christ, but who apostasised - thus trampling under foot the blood of the Son of God which they formerly professed had saved them from their sins.


----------



## Stephen (May 15, 2008)

Yes, the warning is to the covenant community. The writer of Hebrews was addressing the covenant community and warning them about falling into unbelief as Israel did under the Old covenant. Not all members of the visible church are in a state of saving grace. If those who profess faith in Christ and fall into unbelief they are worse off than those who have never heard the gospel.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 15, 2008)

There certainly seems to be a sense in which members of the visible church are indeed "sanctified" or "set apart" even though they may be only outward professors. Just as children of believing parents are "sanctified" without necessarily being regenerate.

So, in the Hebrews text, this is not speaking of true believers who might subsequently lose their salvation.


----------



## MOSES (May 15, 2008)

I hate to put in a "preterist" interpretation of this verse...but..
in my opinion, this does have to do with apostasy of those *in that day *who did not come "outside the city". They willfully kept on sinning in remaining attached to the shadow, trampling under foot the Son of God.



> 27but a terrifying expectation of (C)judgment and (D)THE FURY OF A FIRE WHICH WILL CONSUME THE ADVERSARIES.



They were consumed in 70ad in the fiery furnace of Jerusalem...this apostle, and Christ himself called his people out of her and warned them.


----------



## Wannabee (May 15, 2008)

Consider Hebrews 6
4 For it is impossible for those who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, 
5 And have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come, 
6 If they shall fall away, to renew them again unto repentance; seeing they crucify to themselves the Son of God afresh, and put him to an open shame. 
7 For the earth which drinketh in the rain that cometh oft upon it, and bringeth forth herbs meet for them by whom it is dressed, receiveth blessing from God: 
8 But that which beareth thorns and briers is rejected, and is nigh unto cursing; whose end is to be burned.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 15, 2008)

Hebrews is written during the transitional period from OT types, to Nt realities.
Some who may have even believed in part in some of the promises were in danger of failing to move on and embrace the Lord Jesus Christ ,the fullness of His person and work.
The other posts are getting at this truth. 70 ad was a fulfillment of the covenant curses of Deut.28-32/ as outlined by Jesus in Matthew 20-25.
The final judgment of the last day {White throne judgment} has not taken place, however the last day of the OC. economy has.


> 14For ye, brethren, became followers of the churches of God which in Judaea are in Christ Jesus: for ye also have suffered like things of your own countrymen, even as they have of the Jews:
> 
> 15Who both killed the Lord Jesus, and their own prophets, and have persecuted us; and they please not God, and are contrary to all men:
> 
> 16Forbidding us to speak to the Gentiles that they might be saved, to fill up their sins alway: for the wrath is come upon them to the uttermost.


----------

